# Creamed honey question



## jrshay (Jul 9, 2012)

I am in Missouri. I have built up quite a customer base for creamed honey and I really enjoy making it. Unfortunately, the Frigidaire wine cooler I have been using, broke. I am having a terrible time finding another refrigeration unit that will maintain a temperature at or near 57 degrees. I have tried both wine coolers and beverage coolers.

Can anyone share what they are using to hold the proper temperature for their creamed honey? 

Thank you
Jim


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a basement and I set the containers on the uncarpeted floor. Thats close enough here.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

One option for you to consider is to just use a refrigerator that you like, and add your own standalone temperature controller. If you plug the refrigerator cord into an external controller (that has a sensor inside the refrigerator), it doesn't matter what the upper limit of the internal refrigerator control is.

Note that this world work best with a _basic_ refrigerator - _not_ one with automatic defrost.

A controller similar to one that some use to turn an dead fridge into an incubator is likely suitable (depending on temperature and power draw). 

An inexpensive option is an "STC-1000 Digital Temperature Controller". I recently used one of these as a 'dough rising/warming' box controller, and it works fine. You will need to do your own wiring of a plug & receptacle, but that is not particularly difficult. These controllers are widely available, at the usual web stores, if you Google what I put in quotes above. The instruction manual that explains setting the controls is not particularly clear, but with some exploring I made it do what I wanted, and it could be a "cooler" controller instead. It comes with an external probe on a 3ft cord, and the relay can handle up to 10 amps.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Using a standard fridge with a temperature controller can work well, but I would make one recommendation. First unplug the fridge and open both the fridge and freezer doors until the whole thing reaches ambient temperature and all moisture has evaporated. Then hook up the controller and set the off and on temps where you like. If you don't, the fridge will maintain the temps you programmed in the controller but the higher fridge temps may not allow the freezer section to reach freezing temperatures. Then you end up with a bunch of liquid water in the freezer that will turn to blue mold behind the closed freezer door.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I think I'd try one of the dorm-room size units. The freezer is inside the unit. Not sure it'd go low enough to hold 57 degrees. 
I have two of them and could try it out if you want. (I mean getting one to hold 57 degrees F)


----------



## jrshay (Jul 9, 2012)

A special thanks to everyone who has replied with advice. I have ordered a temperature controller. I'm hoping to have my problem resolved when the controller arrives on Thursday.


----------



## gatsby174 (Jun 2, 2014)

Fyi, if you add a light bulb to the controller you also have a great warming box too! I use an Inkbird controller from Amazon and love it!


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

jrshay said:


> A special thanks to everyone who has replied with advice. I have ordered a temperature controller. I'm hoping to have my problem resolved when the controller arrives on Thursday.


This will work great for you. Also fridges can be found cheap on Craigslist or the like. Best of luck


----------

